# Crabs



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I read an article abotu cheap crabs like 10 bucks a bushel....where can i find said bushels...i would like to pick up a few bushels for the psyco meeting this weekend..anyone know where the crabbers head in?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CHEK YER PANTS... that's what ya get when ta take the plunge by the pier..


seriously...read the article ,too...in the VA Pilot....SAD...the cost per bushel ain't enuff to cover the crabber's cost...but makes us crab eater's happy


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Al would know....*



Nserch4Drum said:


> CHEK YER PANTS...


Word is he gets um from Ann all the time.   ....Hat


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> CHEK YER PANTS... that's what ya get when ta take the plunge by the pier..
> 
> 
> seriously...read the article ,too...in the VA Pilot....SAD...the cost per bushel ain't enuff to cover the crabber's cost...but makes us crab eater's happy


i cant believe they are so cheap....you see that all those pots out in OV are gone now..


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i have lots of #s for crabbers
but i think your price you gave is very wrong 
$35-$45 a bushel is more like it


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> i have lots of #s for crabbers
> but i think your price you gave is very wrong
> $35-$45 a bushel is more like it


I was just going by this ed..

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=103319&ran=92228

can ya pass a few of those numbers to me? thanks man


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

25 bucks a bushel at shellfish co.(next to bubbas)4 females


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

cchae said:


> 25 bucks a bushel at shellfish co.(next to bubbas)4 females


whats the difference between males and females?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I would just make sure that they are not
the dredge crabs. You can buy those all
winter long for dirt cheap. Problem is they
are filled with mud and you have to take
the shells off and try to rinse all the dirt
out....if any MD or DC folks go down to the 
DC Fisherman's market that is what they
are selling down there right now. There 
is a reason they are so cheap.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

AndyUSCG said:


> whats the difference between males and females?


Large male crabs 6 inches or more are called No. 1 Jimmies and command a premium price. No. 2 Jimmies are males 5 inches or more. Sooks, or mature females, are sometimes mixed with the No. 2s. Often No.2s and sooks go for the same price. However, price and size limits vary depending on supply and demand.

I like Jimmies personally since they are meatier Nothing like pulling out a piece of the backfin about the size of a knuckle and soak it in vinegar/garlic. Man I'm getting hungry.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Large male crabs 6 inches or more are called No. 1 Jimmies and command a premium price. No. 2 Jimmies are males 5 inches or more. Sooks, or mature females, are sometimes mixed with the No. 2s. Often No.2s and sooks go for the same price. However, price and size limits vary depending on supply and demand.
> 
> I like Jimmies personally since they are meatier Nothing like pulling out a piece of the backfin about the size of a knuckle and soak it in vinegar/garlic. Man I'm getting hungry.


so they jsut have more meat on em?

thanks for the info


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I like Jimmies personally since they are meatier.



Being of Filipino descent...I grew to love the sweeter tastin ,cavier filled legal females ( that's how it is with the other females too.. )...it takes a lot more pickin skillz on the females than the #1 Jimmies


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Gee Al, I didn't think you were too picky 'bout females...the R


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Being of Filipino descent...I grew to love the sweeter tastin ,cavier filled legal females ( that's how it is with the other females too.. )...it takes a lot more pickin skillz on the females than the #1 Jimmies


Yep - that's true - 1/2 my family likes the females for the eggs and sweeter taste. But Al, you forgot to add sipping the juices from the shell and then sticking your finger in the corners of the shell for that good stuff. Now I'm really cravin' some.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Those #1 Jimmies have 2 requirements, not just size but they've got to be heavy too which means they're full of meat. Their shell bottoms are usually rusty-colored, and hard as he!! which means they've been that shell for a while unlike the paper white, softer shell of one that has recently shed.

Al's right about the females (#3's) they're more difficult to pick the meat from due to more/smaller compartments were the meat is but not only do they taste better but they're usually cheaper too.

Don't look for any $10.00 bushels in the fish market, that's the price that the poor, hard working waterman gets from the wholesaler before they go to the market and turn into $45.00 (unless you live in Md. and they're $65.00 - $90.00  ). now you can see who's making the $$$.

I talked to my Commercial crabbing buddie this morning and he said the local crabs (peelers included) have yet to really take off so what you're seeing in the market now are from further south than here.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That article was primarily about the abundance of crabs, which could push prices down this year. Problem is, many crabbers aren't going because of low market prices and the cost of gas. That'll push prices back up.

The answer? They're everywhere--go crabbing and fill a bushel basket for free.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> That article was primarily about the abundance of crabs, which could push prices down this year. Problem is, many crabbers aren't going because of low market prices and the cost of gas. That'll push prices back up.
> 
> The answer? They're everywhere--go crabbing and fill a bushel basket for free.


thinkin i might try that but i dunno if il be able to get em enough for the meeting...let alone for advisor


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sand flea said:


> That article was primarily about the abundance of crabs, which could push prices down this year. Problem is, many crabbers aren't going because of low market prices and the cost of gas. That'll push prices back up.
> 
> The answer? They're everywhere--go crabbing and fill a bushel basket for free.


I catch tons of rock crabs for togging...they 
are getting some really nice size to them. 
Since they are out of the mud now, I think 
that I will bring a bushel home and cook 
them up.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

AndyUSCG said:


> thinkin i might try that but i dunno if il be able to get em enough for the meeting...let alone for advisor



Andy bring some to the meeting I will chip in some $$$. I have never had blue crab. Snowshoe and Alaskan King and Dungeneous are the only type I have had. Are blue crab similar in taste to those mentioned above. I really love King Crab (lived in alaska for 3 yrs and they were cheap cheap cheap. Now they cost an arm and a leg but man they are good


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Talapia said:


> I would just make sure that they are not
> the dredge crabs. You can buy those all
> winter long for dirt cheap. Problem is they
> are filled with mud and you have to take
> ...


well this price is not because they are dredge crabs...the bay never got cold enouugh that they had to dig under, so all winter the dredgers were complaining about not getting any crab...there are just so many crab that the price goes down...simple law of demand and supply...not enought people to buy, and way, way too many crab...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Andy,
I just checked and the Shell Fish Marina next to Bubbas on Shore Drive has Sooks for $25 a bushel. Thats at the traffic light at the east side of Lesner Bridge. These are fresh caught.
Let me know if ya get any.
Bill


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Dam At That Price Its Not Profitable To Go Out And Get Them . If I Were A Crabber I Would Not Waste My Time 
I Have Never Heard Of Crabs So Cheap I HAVE SEEN THEM AS HIGH AS $120 A BUSHEL


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> Dam At That Price Its Not Profitable To Go Out And Get Them . If I Were A Crabber I Would Not Waste My Time


That's exactly what the story in the Pilot was about. Crabbers not culling their pots because they're losing money if they do. Hopefully with summer around the corner, more folks will start pickin' and these watermen can start making some money off the crabs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The crabbers should all have a meeting 
and agree to only harvest X number of 
bushels a day. That way they will reduce
the supply and increase costs. Eithor 
that or they should arrange transport
to the NE and skip the middle guys.
If they are forced to sell for $8-10 a 
bushel and people up north still get charged
$60-80 a bushel someone is making 
a killing. Heck they could sell all 
the bushels they wanted in DC and MD
at $50 a bushel for nice sized males.
That is only a 4 hr drive.

P.S. Just called Kool Ice in Cambridge MD
Bushel of #1 is $100. Wait till the holiday 
and then see how much they cost...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> Dam At That Price Its Not Profitable To Go Out And Get Them . If I Were A Crabber I Would Not Waste My Time
> I Have Never Heard Of Crabs So Cheap I HAVE SEEN THEM AS HIGH AS $120 A BUSHEL


Ed, I can remember a bushel being $3.00 for Females and $5.00 for males per bushel. The Jumbo Jimmies went for $10.00 per bushel but nobody would buy them because it was so easy to get your own. Of course I'm a 'tad' older than most of ya.

Can you imaging what those 'Jumbo's' would go for now???


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

back in your hay days a buck was a lot of money
now a days a buck is like a penny you need a hole lot of them to get any thing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jay b said:


> Don't look for any $10.00 bushels in the fish market, that's the price that the poor, hard working waterman gets from the wholesaler before they go to the market and turn into $45.00 (unless you live in Md. and they're $65.00 - $90.00  ). now you can see who's making the $$$.
> 
> I talked to my Commercial crabbing buddie this morning and he said the local crabs (peelers included) have yet to really take off so what you're seeing in the market now are from further south than here.


Jay your right about the price that the crabbers are selling thier crabs for. 
Im not sure what they are meaning about crabs comiong from "further south". I know that the crabs that I have been seeing are coming from The Lynnhaven area.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I was quoted:$10 for lite females, $15 for heavy females, and so on up. Go to the docks around Vista Circle, Lynnhaven area from 1100 to about 1400, you should be able to hook-up. Had some last week HMMMM_HMMMM_GOOD!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> I was quoted:$10 for lite females, $15 for heavy females, and so on up. Go to the docks around Vista Circle, Lynnhaven area from 1100 to about 1400, you should be able to hook-up. Had some last week HMMMM_HMMMM_GOOD!



thats fer jus a dozen?


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Blue crab is the sweetest*

Ken, there is no comparison from snow or dungy's or alaskan. Blue crab is the best tasting by far, just more work to get at the meat but well worth it. I gotta buddy who crabs 40 miles up the potomac and will be bringing a couple bushels to a PSYCO meeting or maybe a less organized event but just wait till Sept. He gets crabs whose claws stretch all the way across a bushel basket. As far as Andy asking the difference between the males and females..........all ya gotta do is lift 'em up & check out the package dude. They didn't teach you much at the academy boy. Thats scary, you being the line in the sand and all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Freddrum said:


> Ken, there is no comparison from snow or dungy's or alaskan. Blue crab is the best tasting by far, just more work to get at the meat but well worth it. I gotta buddy who crabs 40 miles up the potomac and will be bringing a couple bushels to a PSYCO meeting or maybe a less organized event but just wait till Sept. He gets crabs whose claws stretch all the way across a bushel basket. As far as Andy asking the difference between the males and females..........all ya gotta do is lift 'em up & check out the package dude. They didn't teach you much at the academy boy. Thats scary, you being the line in the sand and all.




LMAO   ......got crabs?...lets eat!!!


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*crabbing*

Hey Fella's
So I've got a crappy little sea kayak but I think it will be good enough to drop off and pick up a crab pot. How much is a crab pot setup? Where can I buy one? What do you use as bait? What are the rules in the lynnhaven inlet/chickbeach area? And if everyone thinks i'm being a stupid college student looking for a cheap meal and its not worth getting my kayak out and I should just buy them...tell me!!! 
Thanks for any information...i'm hungry.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

crab pot --$25 bucks 
bait --any kind of fish -blues work great 
geting them for free --price less


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

newfisherman said:


> Hey Fella's
> So I've got a crappy little sea kayak but I think it will be good enough to drop off and pick up a crab pot. How much is a crab pot setup? Where can I buy one? What do you use as bait? What are the rules in the lynnhaven inlet/chickbeach area? And if everyone thinks i'm being a stupid college student looking for a cheap meal and its not worth getting my kayak out and I should just buy them...tell me!!!
> Thanks for any information...i'm hungry.


Rather than mess with one pot, I'd use hand lines and a hand net. You could drift with three or four hand lines out and dip the crabs with a short handled net.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

bill...you need an innertube and propeller on that scooter...you already have the rod holders...love to see you at the 1st island one day...lol


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

newfisherman said:


> Hey Fella's
> So I've got a crappy little sea kayak but I think it will be good enough to drop off and pick up a crab pot. How much is a crab pot setup? Where can I buy one? What do you use as bait? What are the rules in the lynnhaven inlet/chickbeach area? And if everyone thinks i'm being a stupid college student looking for a cheap meal and its not worth getting my kayak out and I should just buy them...tell me!!!
> Thanks for any information...i'm hungry.


Ask this question on the kayak forum and you should get more advice although Advisor's advice seems like a good idea. I'm a yakker too and I was thinking of trying the crabbing thing from my kayak too.


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*hand lines?*

Hey advisor,
what do you mean about pulling a hand net?
-sean


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

*ok heres what i got...*

Called shellfish co. and got this price quoted..
females with eggs 25 a bushell females clean 35 and jimmies 10 bucks a dozen....

3 bushells of females?

lemme know your thoguht so i can get em before the meeting


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

newfisherman said:


> Hey advisor,
> what do you mean about pulling a hand net?-sean


Not "pulling a hand net". You use a short handled dip net. 'Short', because you are in a kayak. Basically, I'd say cut the handle length in half or whatever would be comfortable to use in a kayak.

I gather you have never used a hand line for crabs. Make up 3 or 4 lines with a light cord about 15 foot each. Tie a weight such as a 1/2 oz bolt on the end and tie a chicken leg or fish head on the end just above the bolt. Paddle your kayak out to a flat or point [inside Lynnhaven] and just drift around with the lines over the side. When a crab get's on, slowly pull the line up till you see the crab and then dip it up, bait and all. Don't worry. You'll feel the crab pulling hard on the line. You'll need something to put the crabs in. I'd suggest a basket sitting inside a bycycle innertube that you can easily tow after it's full. Good luck and let me know how ya do.

BTW, if anyone is interested, you can use the same method crabbing from the beach. Just make your lines about 20 feet long.

Andy, I'd say 3 bushels would be plenty. If we don't use them all, I'll pay ya for a bushel.
Bill


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I ain't had me a fresh crabcake in awhile. I can't wait to get some softshells too, my mouth is waterin thinkin about 'em.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

use the cheapest chicken you can find...backs work fine...fish heads work to...just get the bait to the bottom...


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Most meat managers in the local grocery stores will sell you expired date chicken real cheap if you find it in the meat cases. It makes great crab bait, just keep it separate from the good stuff. I also found out if you let it sit out all day it works wonders too.


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Newfisherman,
If you are interested in blue crabs - check out this website: http://www.blue-crab.org/

It shows you how to catch, clean and prepare blue crabs in several different ways. It also shows you how to make your own crab pot as well as how to "chicken-neck" them. 

I used this as a resource when I first started out crabbing and it helped a lot. Although everyone has their own personnal favorites, I prefer male crabs "jimmies" as they are more plentiful and to me - are bigger. Females, more often than not, are filled with water b/c they molt so many times. But hey - just my 2 cents.

Have fun and watch out when handling them - their claws are known to give blood poisoning if they pinch you and break skin!

Cheers!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As for bait when I was a kid we used turkey necks they lasted a couple of years. Just tossed them in a plastic bag and into the freezer in the garage when we finished, they got better as time went on.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

You know what I think we should do. The night before our next meeting a bunch of us PSYCO's can go out crabbing. Catch a bunch for the cook out. Hell beats paying for them, gets us fresh crabs, also it would be fun crabbing, fishing and drinking beer. We should be able to catch a bunch and have a good time doing so. 

Let me know who is in


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree Turkey Necks are great - tough as hell and last longer than chicken. Only problem I've found with them is that they float where as chicken does not. But if you can find turkey necks - get em!" 

Just means adding a little more weight to the line or securing them in the center of your pot so the crabs don't get a free meal.

IMO - the best way to catch them is off a dock, tying the bait to a weighted line. Wait a few minutes and slowly pull the line up. Just have a crab net handy to pickup the spoils before the bait gets out of the water. Great thing about this is that you can throw out a bunch of lines, have a lot of beers and have a great time. 

Can't beat that!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Hopefully with all these crabs, peelers will be more available early summer. 

We'll never see the great prices on crabs because lots of people and especially restaurants are using the can stuff. You can always get it, and usually cheaper  

Any of you guys around Richmond, where's the closest place to get crabs at a decent price, through out the summer (besides 2nd street  )???

*Anyone seen inawe lately*, haven't seen him around? I had a heart attack this year, so I was scarce for a while


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> You know what I think we should do. The night before our next meeting a bunch of us PSYCO's can go out crabbing. Catch a bunch for the cook out. Hell beats paying for them, gets us fresh crabs, also it would be fun crabbing, fishing and drinking beer. We should be able to catch a bunch and have a good time doing so.
> 
> Let me know who is in


ya know that sounds really good Ken and i know of a few nice spots we can crab at and in some cases without any bait just a net and a light


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yes blue crab is the sweetest and I might add that the ones from the Chesapeake and it's tributaries are the best of the best tasting...just like our oysters were.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

while we're on the subject.. what's the best way to boil/steam crabs? I usually boil some beer, oldbay, vinegar, couple of lemon, then drop the crabs in the boiling solution.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Yep - that's true - 1/2 my family likes the females for the eggs and sweeter taste. But Al, you forgot to add sipping the juices from the shell and then sticking your finger in the corners of the shell for that good stuff. Now I'm really cravin' some.


What do you call the eggs, are you referring to the orange fat in the shell or the actual eggs that are attached to the apron of the crab? I never seen anyone eat the eggs off the apron. in Maryland you cannot even harvest egg barring females i.e sponge crabs.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Aint That The Truth*



JoMama115 said:


> I agree Turkey Necks are great - tough as hell and last longer than chicken. Only problem I've found with them is that they float where as chicken does not. But if you can find turkey necks - get em!"
> 
> Just means adding a little more weight to the line or securing them in the center of your pot so the crabs don't get a free meal.
> 
> ...


IT GIVES YOU A CHANCE TO ENJOY THE MOMENT AND A BEER. KIDS LIKE IT THAT WAY TOO! EASIER FOR THEM TO GET INVOLVED QUICK. KEEPS THEM BUSY AND MAKES YOU SMILE.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

CRABS! CRABS! Did someone mention Crabs??​Guys, we can catch'um off of low piers where we can use a hand net or traps, off of piers like OVP with traps or ring traps, by wading and tossing hand lines and [like fishbone9*34) 1, whatever  said] just using a light and net. In order to get a good quantity we would have to have a coordinated effort as it would take at least 2 or 3 bushels for our crowd. Between the crabs and Al's smores, we could have a real feast.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Advisor said:


> CRABS! CRABS! Did someone mention Crabs??​Guys, we can catch'um off of low piers where we can use a hand net or traps, off of piers like OVP with traps or ring traps, by wading and tossing hand lines and [like fishbone9*34) 1, whatever  said] just using a light and net. In order to get a good quantity we would have to have a coordinated effort as it would take at least 2 or 3 bushels for our crowd. Between the crabs and Al's smores, we could have a real feast.



Dang dude we need a whole bushel just for you my fine finny friend.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree with fishman...a bushel wouldn't do anything but make bill hungry...it seems there are alot around OVP...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Advisor said:


> CRABS! CRABS! Did someone mention Crabs??​
> 
> <p align="center"><a href="http://www.mynicespace.com/"><img src="http://i.mynicespace.com/0/83.gif" border="0"><br /><font size="1">Image code by MyNiceSpace.com</font></a></p>


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> What do you call the eggs, are you referring to the orange fat in the shell or the actual eggs that are attached to the apron of the crab? I never seen anyone eat the eggs off the apron. in Maryland you cannot even harvest egg barring females i.e sponge crabs.


You are right in MD we can't eat the crabs with eggs hanging off the apron (sponge) but you can eat the ones that have the eggs still in em...the orange fat.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Teo I can't believe you're one of 'those people' that boil crabs. I'm sure I'll get a lot of flak about this but IMHO steaming is the only way to cook any shellfish. Boiling just seems to make the meat all mushy unless you're timing is perfect. 12 oz. H2O to 12oz. of beer in the bottom of the steamer and steam them for 12-15 min. I steam the whole crab because it's easier than cleaning them live. Seasoned slightly in the pot then as you desire on the table. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

jay b, You've got it right with one exception. 1/2 cup of vinegar and Old Bay Seafood seasoning in the liquid.
NEVER BOIL CRABS. You loose flavor and, as jay b said, it will make the meat mushey ALWAYS Steam crabs.
This information comes from over 50 years of crustacean consumption .


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Advisor said:
> 
> 
> > CRABS! CRABS! Did someone mention Crabs??​
> ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Advisor said:


> fishbone4_14_74 said:
> 
> 
> > Now Fishbone6^-79,whatever, you know that I'm a light, delicate and very selective gourmet. Please allow me one [very slight] obsession ...
> ...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

jay b said:


> Teo I can't believe you're one of 'those people' that boil crabs. I'm sure I'll get a lot of flak about this but IMHO steaming is the only way to cook any shellfish. Boiling just seems to make the meat all mushy unless you're timing is perfect. 12 oz. H2O to 12oz. of beer in the bottom of the steamer and steam them for 12-15 min. I steam the whole crab because it's easier than cleaning them live. Seasoned slightly in the pot then as you desire on the table. Just my $0.02.


Well, here's the thing. I spent a little time in Cajun land and that's pretty close to how they boil crawfish. They would add corn, red potato, onions some orange juice. Put the crawfish in the basket, submerge in the boiling liquid to cook and once they're cooked, pour on a big table. The concept is to get all the seasoned liquid penetrate to the meat to better taste. I steam crabs too, but the meat does taste as good as boiled.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Advisor said:
> 
> 
> > Slight???  OMG we had to make sure none of the kids got to close to the table,,,, VMRC might have to up the limit of Crabs taken
> ...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Well, here's the thing. I spent a little time in Cajun land and that's pretty close to how they boil crawfish. They would add corn, red potato, onions some orange juice. Put the crawfish in the basket, submerge in the boiling liquid to cook and once they're cooked, pour on a big table. The concept is to get all the seasoned liquid penetrate to the meat to better taste. I steam crabs too, but the meat does taste as good as boiled.


What you're describing sounds a lot like "Low country boil". That's considered a delicacy when you get down south.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

notso said:


> What you're describing sounds a lot like "Low country boil". That's considered a delicacy when you get down south.


I did say I spent a little time in Lousiana, the most over weight state. I don't blame them... they be serving and cooking some good eats.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

When the Phillips was still at the Waterside Marketplace in downtown Norfolk it had a similar meal called their STEAMER Pot for Two. It had everything in it also, Crab legs (Snow ??), Clams, Oysters, Mussles, Corn, Shrimp, etc. It was however steamed not boiled. I do like my 'Mudbugs' steamed also, maybe I just haven't found the right way to boil them but it sure seems easier to cook and clean-up after.


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Steaming Crabs*

Here is how I keep, prepare and steam blue crabs:

1.) If you catch your own crabs - just use an empty cooler (WITH NO WATER) to store them. That or use a bushell basket with a wet cloth over it and keep out of the sun. If you emerse them in water - like in a cooler for a long period of time, they actually will use all the O2 in it and drown (even just a little at the bottom is not good). I like to take a ziplock bag - freeze it overnight so it becomes an ice block and then keep that bag in the cooler with the crabs as I catch them (remember to prop open the lid just a bit so that air circulates). They need a little moisture, which the bag gives them - that's it.

2.) When you get ready to steam the crabs - only steam live crabs. Even if you just caught them - make sure they are still alive. The problem is that once they die - they spoil really quickly. Best way to not get anyone sick is to cook only the ones that are alive.

3.) I use a steampot which you can get at just about any Home Depot, Lowes, Dicks, etc. I put in just a bit of h20, some apple cider vinegar (2 tblsp), a quartered lemon, some beer, and then liquid crab boil (just a pinch - that stuff is potent!). Almost every supermarket carries the liquid boil - can't find it use 1/2 cup of Old Bay.

4.) Before I start putting the crabs in the pot, I give them a cold water bath. Just fill up a cooler with ice and water to make a slurry and keep the crabs in it for 5 minutes. This stuns them which makes them easier to handle and it makes sure that the claws and legs stay on. As a defense mechanism - crabs can "shed" their claws and legs. They typically do this once in the steam pot - if you give them the cold water bath - they stay on.

5.) When I finally put them in the pot - I put them in layers. After each layer - I sprinkle crab seasoning on them. I make my own using 1 part Old Bay. 2 parts rock or kosher salt, and 1 part JO crab seasoning. If you can't find JO - just use more Old Bay. I do these layers untill the pot is full. I then steam them for about 25-30 minutes.

After that it's pick'n time. Some people use butter, I like apple cider vinegar with crab seasoning in it. Next time you are in McDonalds, grab a handfull of those plastic mini-cups they have for their sauces - these work great for crabs too. I also eat them on a table covered in newspaper - much easier to clean up afterwards b/c eating blue crabs makes one hell of a mess. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*My neighbor*

Loves to eat and slurp the deads man meat

IS this stuff safe to eat the lungs or deads man meat as its called.?????

He sure loves it:--|


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

*R: Crabs*



Fishing_Feud said:


> Loves to eat and slurp the deads man meat
> 
> IS this stuff safe to eat the lungs or deads man meat as its called.?????
> 
> He sure loves it:--|



The "Dead Mans Meat" are the lungs/gills of the crab. They are also called "devil fingers." You can eat these safely but I think its an acquired taste. Kinda like folks who love liver and those that hate it b/c they can't eat something that acts like a filter. I don't care for them myself b/c the actual meat of the crab is more tastier to me. 

There is also debate about the "mustard" or "slurp" in a cooked crab. Contrary to what many people believe as being the "poop" of a crab - this is part of the digestive tract that breaks down during the steaming process. It is eaten by several people who love its strong flavor - other just simply scoop it out and go for the lump crab meat only. 

Both of these are harmless to eat as long as the crabs come from waters that are not overly poluted with PIH's and PCB's. This is not really a concern from purchased crabs as they are typically harvested in safe waters and are heavily regulated but more for those who catch them on their own. Make sure the waters are absolutely safe to harvest crabs. Always check with local authorities and/or the fisheries commision to learn where it is not safe to harvest blue crabs.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they on't call it the dead man for nothing...eating the lungs almost killed my grandfather...i don't know where he got the crabs...but i won't take the chance...


----------

